# home owner said a licenced plumber did this install.



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber sent this to me the other day, i LOLed for sure.....


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Yup..
Works for Licenced California standards.
Nice kink.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Man! You guys are so critical...there is no pleasing y'all.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Is that a coupling on the cold inlet between the two elbows?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

The garden hose for the T & P line is a nice touch.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> The garden hose for the T & P line is a nice touch.


You mean that's not how everyone does it? :blink:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I bet none of them gate valves close all the way. The garden hose on the t&p is just plain funny. And all them hackbites add the finishing touch.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks good nice job Bayside.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

It meets the UTC Uniform Tweeker Code standards.


----------



## C.G.R.Plumber (Jan 28, 2012)

Used 90% of the plumbing fittings/connections in a 4' X 4' space ... Jajajaja!!


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Is it the pic quality, or is the trip lever on the T&P sticking straight up in the open position? Looks like the Lowes Ranger stikes again.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Some amazing plumbing there and I can just hear this guy bragging about his plumbing. 
But look at the original mess also. There's 3 sets of hot and cold coming and going, but not a inch of 3/4 to be seen.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> Looks good nice job Bayside.


thanks 

arggggggggggggggg :jester:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Is it the pic quality, or is the trip lever on the T&P sticking straight up in the open position? Looks like the Lowes Ranger stikes again.


i think HP was doing something there and had it popped to drain WH ?

maybe he will post a response


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> house plumber sent this to me the other day, i LOLed for sure.....


 






I for one love it! It's has a little bit of everything....:laughing: Little bit of copper, little CPVC, a sharkbite, green garden hose......:blink:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Did someone just say "Lowes Ranger"....hahahahahahahha

I'm going to take this pic and show customers this is what they get if they don't use us!


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Butcher !!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> i think HP was doing something there and had it popped to drain WH ?
> 
> maybe he will post a response


Yes. I went there to replace what they thought was a leaking boiler drain but ended up being the upper element leaking. It was a Rheem.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Bayside500 said:


> house plumber sent this to me the other day, i LOLed for sure.....


Why is he sending you pictures of my work to post? :blink:

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
That's some funny shiot right there I don't care where you are from....:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Where is the "Mighty Putty"?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Why is he sending you pictures of my work to post? :blink:
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> That's some funny shiot right there I don't care where you are from....:laughing:


Because I knew you wouldn't post it. So I had him do it for you


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Bill said:


> Where is the "Mighty Putty"?


I used plumbers putty it might have washed off... :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bill said:


> Where is the "Mighty Putty"?


What do you think I used on the new element, the gasket? Come on get real.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

house plumber said:


> What do you think I used on the new element, the gasket? Come on get real.


I just sprayed my monitor with my drink... :laughing:


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

That's some fine work there, 

I bet he has shiot loads of work with that fine specimen right there.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks like about 3 mm of slack could be taken out of the electrical to make it bow string tight.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

He didn't leave enough room to remove those 1/2" Sharkbite couplings on the cold so he could reuse them later on another job.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> He didn't leave enough room to remove those 1/2" Sharkbite couplings on the cold so he could reuse them later on another job.


I'm sure he has plenty more


----------



## WHTEVO (Mar 16, 2011)

Frickin' hilarious! I can't believe what some people get away with these days.

Aaron


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

The home inspector report said, that the clamps on the garden hose relief coupling, were a half a turn too loose.....




Otherwise nice work....:thumbsup:


----------

